

Solar System Likely Once Had Another Gas Giant Planet - bond
http://www.scientificamerican.com/podcast/episode.cfm?id=solar-system-likely-once-had-anothe-11-09-19

======
geuis
Not much detail in that. Here's the author's Arxiv submission
<http://arxiv.org/abs/1109.2949>

------
sliverstorm
Too bad, I was hoping to hear it was eaten by Jupiter.

